# CoD Black Ops Zombie Mode Single Player



## khalid (3. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mal CoD Black Ops im Sngleplayer durch. Am Ende kommt man in einen Zombie Modus. Das war super. Aber beim erneiten Starten von CoD Black Ops weiß ich nicht, wie ich da wieder reinkomme. 

Ich kann nur die letzte Mission nochmal spielen und komme dann wieder in der Zombie Modus.

Geht das nicht direkt?

Viele Grüße
Khalid


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

Ich bin nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine, Du kannst im Hauptmenü, also BEVOR Du zwischen Single+Multiplayer aussuchst, bei den Spezialeinsätzen mal schauen, da müsste dann "Überleben" oder so was sein. Ich wollte es grad selber testen, aber beim Start von BlackOps lädt Steam bei erst ein großes Update, hab es länger nicht mehr gespielt...


----------



## khalid (3. November 2012)

Ja, also bei "Überlebenskampf" kommt zuerst "Verbinden..." und dann immer die Meldung "Fehler: Der Call of Duty: Black Ops Server ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar..."


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

ja, bei mir auch - hab es nun versucht. Evlt. ist es halt in der Tat so, dass es "zurzeit" nicht geht - vlt heute abend nochmal testen.

Aber meine, dass man es in dem Menüpunkt spielen kann.


----------



## khalid (3. November 2012)

Ok, komisch nur, dass es funktioniert, wenn ich in der Kampagne auf 'Fortsezten' klicke und den Rest der Kampagne nochmal zu Ende spiele. Dann kommt auch der Zombie Modus. Nun denn, ich versuche es später nochmal. Danke erst mal


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

Ich überlege grad, ob der Modus vlt in der dt. Version rausgenommen wurde... aber ich meine, ich hätte nicht nur dieses Büro-Level, was am Ende der Kampagne kommt, gespielt...


----------



## tapferertoaser (3. November 2012)

Also da muss ich euch leider enttäuschen tatsächlich funktioniert er nicht mehr oder nur sehr sehr selten der einzige mir bekannte Workaround wäre dass man die Spieldateien überprüft dann könnte es gehen, aber so ist er teilweise nicht mehr funktionsfähig.


----------



## Peter23 (3. November 2012)

Du musst auf Singleplayer und dann "Überlebenskampf"

Der geht im Moment nicht, da Sandy zu viele Server zerstört hat.


----------



## khalid (4. November 2012)

Ja, komisch nur, dass ich den Zombie Modus nach Ende der Kampagne immer spielen kann. 

Ich hab nur keine Lust immer erst mal die letzten 10 Minuten von der Kampagne spielen zu müssen, um da rein zu kommen. 

Naja, wenn's nicht anders geht.

Schönen Sonntag Euch

PS. Jetzt geht's direkt aus dem Menü heraus... Danke allen!


----------

